# 1959 Schwinn Wasp



## cycletruck (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is my  1959 wasp original paint heavy duty S2's redband kickback cool headbadge.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Awesome original and that is a real cool headbadge. Is the place still in business? Pat


----------



## char56 (Mar 31, 2009)

Really nice ! Love the colour !


----------



## mruiz (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nice*

My 59 Wasp, in blue did not come with all those nice options. I finding me one of those lights.
 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## copiecat (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nice bike too*

Very clean, mostly the paint & stickers....
The headbadge came from schwinn ???

Nice "_WASP_"


----------

